# Dancing Doughboy



## Constance (Dec 24, 2005)

This is so cute...follow the instructions and make the Pillsbury Doughboy dance for you!

http://www.pillsbury.com/AALL/default.aspx


----------



## middie (Dec 24, 2005)

awwwwwww nicole's gonna LOVE it !!!!!
thanks constance !!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2005)

Awww, how adorable! I've always loved the doughboy  (so cute!)


----------

